# 3dfx Voodoo-Wochen: Tag 2 (Original-Text vom 28.09.2006)



## Falk (18. September 2007)

Für die Voodoo 4 4500 und Voodoo 5 5500, die beide auf der (damals brandneuen) VSA-100-Architektur basierten, entwarfen 3dfx-Künstler die beiden Artworks.

Beide Motive haben wir aus extrem hoch auflösenden Vorlagen mit hochwertigen Filtern in die gängigen Bildschirmauflösungen 1.024x768, 1.280x1.024 und auch in 1.600x1.200 konvertiert und für Sie zum Download bereitgestellt.

Viel Spaß damit.


----------

